# Profile problems



## Elendil (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm having trouble having the server listen to my profile changes.

Originally I had notices sent to my email, now I don't want them. I changed the profile, but the notices keep coming.

Also, I have the profile set to enable me to see images (with


----------



## Aerin (Nov 30, 2001)

I hope I can help.
The email notices: First go into User CP, then go into profile, then edit options. You should find a section that talks about receiving email notices. Click on 'No', then submit. That should fix the problem.

For images, I am not quite sure that we can see them on the forum. I have always just seen the link to click on to view the picture.

As for your title under your name, you have to have 30 or 40 posts before you can change it. Once you have the required number of posts, then go into User CP, then into Edit Profile, then down to Title, then Submit.


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Nov 30, 2001)

Ah, Aerin, you with your smartness! Eek, danged Apple Labtop... anyways, you're right about the links, you gotta click on it to SEE the link. you can't possibly see the image on this cuz it'll be so big, it eats up the whole computer!  heh.. anyone up for som dragon soup that i made??

GqQqQ


----------



## Elendil (Nov 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> *I hope I can help.
> The email notices: First go into User CP, then go into profile, then edit options. You should find a section that talks about receiving email notices. Click on 'No', then submit. That should fix the problem.
> 
> ...



Aerin (et al),

That's my problem. I did change the profile as you described, but the messages keep coming to my email box.

I thought others might see images since that option exists in the profile editor. I'm on other forums that use similar software and images are displayed with


----------



## Beorn (Nov 30, 2001)

Well, I just skimmed this, and Aerin seemed to have addressed the E-mail thing (not fixedly though). This is the reason for the


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 1, 2001)

One way that you can do it, and it's what I did to stop the mailings, is Unsubscribe from all the threads. If you use the View New Posts button when you come in, then you will be shown all the threads that have been posted to since you were last here. That way you can pick from only the threads most recently posted to. As for the other thing, I'll have to bug Dave about it again...It was REALLY annoying for me because I ended up with ALL the forums on my Subscribe list and I wound up with a full mailbox every day.


----------



## kazren (Jan 27, 2002)

*subscribe*

I can't figure out how to subscibe to threads I'm interesting in. How do I do that?


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 27, 2002)

At the bottom of the screen, if you click on the text that says Subscribe to this Thread in the thread you wish to subscribe to, it will subscribe you to it.


----------

